

5000 Artists Line Up For a Pirate Bay Promotion - joeyespo
http://torrentfreak.com/5000-artists-line-up-for-a-pirate-bay-promotion-120405/

======
Retric
This get's to the real reason the RIAA hates the piracy. Once someone is
internet famous they don't need promoters to start making good money. When
someones is actually good they can keep making good money just from word of
mouth. Because when you get down to it Advertising is the only thing recording
labels bring to the equation now days.

That's not to say people won't sign on. Just that once your making good money
your less interested in signing a deal that gives 90% of the profits to a
record company. And that power imbalance is why record company's can be so
profitable in the first place.

~~~
pyre

      > Advertising is the only thing recording labels
      > bring to the equation now days
    

Also:

* Payola... errr.. I mean radio air time

* Connections to top-notch producers / audio engineers / directors (music videos) / etc.

~~~
brico
Exactly! Good record labels book venues, organize travel, handle the legal
stuff like insurance etc, they are well connected and know people at the radio
stations and know the bloggers, they can introduce them to other
bands/producers/video editors, ... in short: they make sure that the band can
concentrate on their music and that the target audience knows about them

So record labels won't go away, they should maybe rename themselves because of
the automatic negative response you get when you hear the word "record label"

~~~
Retric
"Exactly! Good record labels book venues, organize travel, handle the legal
stuff like insurance etc, they are well connected _advertising_ and know
people at the radio stations _advertising_ and know the bloggers,
_advertising_ they can introduce them to other bands/producers/video editors,
_advertising_ ... in short: they make sure that the band can concentrate on
their music and that the target audience knows about them _advertising_ "

Edit: If your promoters don't consider such things _advertising_ find someone
better that understands the industry.

PS: 'book venues' is easy, it's filling them that's hard and that take
_advertising_. Don't forget bands also have an agent often handles a lot of
this stuff a well.

------
rmc
It's amazing when you think that pirates give aware their bandwidth and
storage to distribute your files for free. 30 years ago, the manufactor,
storage, and physical distribution of media (music/films) was expensive and
the idea that customers would do it for you for free would have sounded
absurd. And yet here we are now.

~~~
MiguelHudnandez
If bandwidth were metered and people paid per byte, I think the amount of
sharing would drop. People share their bandwidth because they are paying for
downstream and they also happen to get a chunk of upstream bandwidth with
that.

Regarding storage, they need to store the item locally to consume it. There
are probably very few individuals that store all the torrents they've ever
downloaded in perpetuity and remain as seeders of those.

But yes, I agree that regardless of the causing circumstances, the fact that
people are all making copies of things and sharing them is remarkable. I think
it is analogue to what a lot of people want to see with 3D printing.

Replace "bandwidth and storage" with "the transportation of raw materials,"
and torrent software with 3D printing, and you've got yourself an interesting
sea change in the manufacturing industry. I wonder if they will lobby with the
same intensity that the RIAA and MPAA have.

~~~
rmc
_Replace "bandwidth and storage" with "the transportation of raw materials,"
and torrent software with 3D printing, and you've got yourself an interesting
sea change in the manufacturing industry. I wonder if they will lobby with the
same intensity that the RIAA and MPAA have._

Reminds me of Cory Doctorow's speech "The coming war on general-purpose
computing", which is basically, yes, there will be a massive, more powerful
lobby. <http://boingboing.net/2012/01/10/lockdown.html>

------
ImprovedSilence
I like the idea. Here's hoping for the rise of the independent artist, and for
better channels for the consuming of more diverse content. There is soooo much
music out there, and sooo much good music that we will never know about. There
just HAS to be a better way for me to get my muisc fix, than for a few labels
and some hipster blogs here and there cramming the same crap down my throat.
(and this maps to all areas of art as well)

------
njs12345
Perhaps worth a listen? <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuMCEhZ4eIw>

------
benologist
I hope they're giving it away because judging by the dude featured in TF's
rhetoric that space is worthless - nobody using TPB cares about him: 457
seeding, 3 leeching, and just 85,000 views on his video from a site with
millions of daily visitors.

~~~
pessimizer
"[...]just 85,000 views[...]" _???_

He's not Britney Spears, he's a guy that's looking for enough name recognition
to fill clubs on the road. That's all you need if you don't think you're above
working for a living.

~~~
bri3d
It's the conversion that's worrying - Pirate Bay sees millions of impressions
a _day_. To only convert that into 85,000 low-friction video views is pretty
bad. Given these numbers, I don't think TPB advertising is very attractive
when weighed against other media - I think the main draw is that it's free.

~~~
MengYuanLong
The conversion is low but you inadvertently stated the reason. They see
millions of impressions for people wanting a large assortment of different
content. Honestly, most probably go there for TV/Movies/Porn.

It isn't going to see the sort of conversion rates you might see on a site
like The Hype Machine where users are there primarily for music discovery.

------
earbitscom
We're doing it to give back. That is classic.

------
hcarvalhoalves
Is that why Pirate Bay seems down?

~~~
vibrunazo
Seems fine to me: <http://thepiratebay.se/>

